# How do I resolve an issue with a vendor that has been received with incorrect counts?



## rasterplan (Jan 11, 2022)

One of my leads received a Corwin vendor shipment while i was away on lunch, and the counts are off by about 30 saleable units on the invoice... where can I find detailed procedure on how to resolve the issue?

The training pages in Workday mention resolving the issue immediately as you are receiving the vendor, but if the PO has already been closed out, how is it resolved after the fact?


----------



## azure (Jan 11, 2022)

rasterplan said:


> One of my leads received a Corwin vendor shipment while i was away on lunch, and the counts are off by about 30 saleable units on the invoice... where can I find detailed procedure on how to resolve the issue?
> 
> The training pages in Workday mention resolving the issue immediately as you are receiving the vendor, but if the PO has already been closed out, how is it resolved after the fact?


I think you can use revlog to get the vendors info and contact them or maybe chat bot has an option. If not just mysupport it and you will get an answer.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 11, 2022)

Open the receipt again . You should have a copy  of the invoice with the receipt number.if you don’t have that you can go in workbench , replenishment , vendor inbound dashboard , dsd down on the bottom is receipt summary report . And get the number that way .


----------

